# Info about FMDC(PIMS)



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Do anyone know about Federal medical and dental college (PIMS)? when are the admissions starting? Tution fees of this college? Other required info? Let me know if someone knows about it.


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> Do anyone know about Federal medical and dental college (PIMS)? when are the admissions starting? Tution fees of this college? Other required info? Let me know if someone knows about it.


The Prime Minister had inaugurated it but still admission program is not offered


----------

